# New to spraying



## APP_804 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey there. I do construction full time and have been painting on the side for a few years now. Decided I wanted to incorporate spraying into my work so I went out and bought a titan 440. I have limited experience spraying and am looking for advice on methods. Trim first then walls then ceilings? Etc etc. Job I have coming up is a basement remodel close to 3,000 sqft, figured it would be the perfect job to try it out on. They're doing a tile drop ceiling so walls and trim is all I'm painting. Also, what is the deal with back rolling? I've seen several people say they do it others say it doesn't matter. Would appreciate any and all answers. Thanks


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome! Great machine to start out with. I currently have one I use for all my water-base needs. 

Usually it goes in steps. 1. Once Drywall and texturing is done, I spray and backroll pva primer. 2. Next day I will spray and backroll the first coat on the ceilings. 3. From there I will spray first coat of wall color, overlap onto the ceiling. Just be mindful of the overspray. 4. I will mask the walls with 9 ft. plastic running my masking line where ceiling meets the wall (cut-in line), spray second coat on ceiling. (its up to you whether you think it needs backrolled for this coat) 5. Wait for doors and trim to be installed. 6. Caulk and spackle new trim, stand the doors staggering them to look like an accordion. nail stir sticks connecting them so they dont fall. 7. Mask above and below trim, you dont want any trim paint on your first wall color, shoot 2 coats of primer, followed by 2 finish coat. 8. Shoot doors out in the same manor, primer then finish coats. 9. Cut and roll your last coat on walls.

If I was rolling up on a repaint, I would roll ceilings first. Mask and spray the trim, then cut and roll the walls.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Since you're new to spraying I'd recommend that you backroll your walls and ceilings. This is especially important for higher sheens because they have a tendency to finger when sprayed. You'll look down the wall and it'll look like it's got zebra stripes. It'll also make touchups much easier since it's difficult to touchup anything that's been sprayed.

Beyond learning how to spray, it's also important to learn how to mask a house so you don't get overspray everywhere. 

If you get any runs with water borne paints use denatured alcohol to rub out the runs. It's much easier than trying to sand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

*backrolling 99*

Backrolling with the 18" roller will push the product in, and level it all out, it carries the paint and just does a darn efficient job. 

It doesn't make up for an uneven spray job if the spray guy goes too light, or doesn't overlap enough. It takes two guys ideally. You don't spray a wall then roll the wall, and spray, and put the gun down to roll. I've done it in dire situations but you need a huge spray tip, apply little heavier, yet faster, and roll your tail off for it to work. 

Start with the backroller preloaded and "warmed up" in paint. If you are shooting new gwb, newly primed, textured gwb, etc, the roller better be close behind sprayer. 

Spray application and 18" skilled rolling is the ticket for large areas. But you're doing walls only, no ceilings, so if you had to brush and roll with the 18 it wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## APP_804 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks. I was wondering if it was necessary to back roll but given my experience level I figured it would be. Im leaning towards spraying primer and trim only till I get good enough to attempt finish coats. I appreciate all the info guys


----------



## APP_804 (Mar 14, 2017)

ridesarize said:


> Backrolling with the 18" roller will push the product in, and level it all out, it carries the paint and just does a darn efficient job.
> 
> It doesn't make up for an uneven spray job if the spray guy goes too light, or doesn't overlap enough. It takes two guys ideally. You don't spray a wall then roll the wall, and spray, and put the gun down to roll. I've done it in dire situations but you need a huge spray tip, apply little heavier, yet faster, and roll your tail off for it to work.
> 
> ...





What 18" do you typically roll with? And do you use a mini roller for your inside corners?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

APP_804 said:


> What 18" do you typically roll with? And do you use a mini roller for your inside corners?


On orange peel texured walls, with standard quality results, any wooster or purdy 3/4" nap roller. 1/2" nap for less textured or smooth walls. Ultra high end smooth walls take less.

Mini roller, no.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

APP_804 said:


> Thanks. I was wondering if it was necessary to back roll but given my experience level I figured it would be. Im leaning towards spraying primer and trim only till I get good enough to attempt finish coats. I appreciate all the info guys


Grab some scrap wood from a job site and practice spraying your finish on that. It's really pretty easy to spray. Key is the prep and taking time to tape windows and such also being aware of your surroundings, like tools, spray hoses, people and so on.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish I could say it's easy to figure out.

But really you have to have training (on the job, real training) and experience with many aspects of painting to tackle this and not make it look like a struggle. You need to already know how to paint whole homes, be proficient at rolling, prepping millpacks and spraying, masking and more. 

If you are doing a bunch of painting walls, prepping and spraying trim, and want the best chance for success, at least hire a painter to work with you and train you, you'll need labor help anyways, guaranteed.


----------



## APP_804 (Mar 14, 2017)

ridesarize said:


> I wish I could say it's easy to figure out.
> 
> But really you have to have training (on the job, real training) and experience with many aspects of painting to tackle this and not make it look like a struggle. You need to already know how to paint whole homes, be proficient at rolling, prepping millpacks and spraying, masking and more.
> 
> If you are doing a bunch of painting walls, prepping and spraying trim, and want the best chance for success, at least hire a painter to work with you and train you, you'll need labor help anyways, guaranteed.




Up until this point I have only brushed and rolled. I have done several homes in the 2-3000 sq ft range and a number of smaller projects. Foyer and living room combos, rec rooms, finished basements, fences etc. Spraying has always interested me and I feel confident enough that I can learn, I am pretty good at prep work already. Seems like it's all about the details and once you have a system then you can become super efficient. My goal is learning more and improving my quality, it would be nice to get to a high end level. Good point about hiring a painter. Hadn't thought of that


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Welcome! Great machine to start out with. I currently have one I use for all my water-base needs.
> 
> Usually it goes in steps. 1. Once Drywall and texturing is done, I spray and backroll pva primer. 2. Next day I will spray and backroll the first coat on the ceilings. 3. From there I will spray first coat of wall color, overlap onto the ceiling. Just be mindful of the overspray. 4. I will mask the walls with 9 ft. plastic running my masking line where ceiling meets the wall (cut-in line), spray second coat on ceiling. (its up to you whether you think it needs backrolled for this coat) 5. Wait for doors and trim to be installed. 6. Caulk and spackle new trim, stand the doors staggering them to look like an accordion. nail stir sticks connecting them so they dont fall. 7. Mask above and below trim, you dont want any trim paint on your first wall color, shoot 2 coats of primer, followed by 2 finish coat. 8. Shoot doors out in the same manor, primer then finish coats. 9. Cut and roll your last coat on walls.
> 
> If I was rolling up on a repaint, I would roll ceilings first. Mask and spray the trim, then cut and roll the walls.


^^^ 
Listen to her! 
That is a perfect process for a new construction, that makes great use of spraying. You'll get great-looking trim, especially if you use the right tips. (312?)

LOVE THAT MACHINE. 440 is a classic. And pretty easy to take apart and clean too.


----------

